
Is Digital Ocean screwing you? You might be surprised - ekryski
https://medium.com/@joshuapinter/digitalocean-vs-packet-3fbff37998be#.ca5exw1pf
======
wtracy
This is actually a good article, but good lord is that a clickbaity headline.

The article discusses another provider that provides better price/performance
than Digital Ocean for certain tiers. With that subject line, I expected a
story about billing fraud.

~~~
ekryski
Definitely an intentionally click-baity headline :). I am in no way affiliated
with either company in the at article. Just happen to know the guy that did
the VERY thorough detective work.

However if you are spending money on some of the higher end Digital Ocean
servers you are getting screwed, as they are massively underperforming even
compared to just a couple $5-$10 instances.

I'll also note that I am a big fan of Digital Ocean and have been a customer
for quite a while now.

